# talk about a late bloomer...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Squirtle (Cally) finally went into season - she will be 16 months old on November 4th. Our Pokemon dog will evolve into Wartortle at 16 months - so she is right on time . I am glad I listened to the few breeders I spoke with who said to wait 14-16 months, that it was not unheard of.


----------

